# What do you think of this soldering job?



## arnaud

I am looking for opinion from you all in regards to the soldering job that's been done on this HD800 aftermarket cable: HD800 cable pictures by acharpen - Photobucket

 At this time, I will keep the name of the builder private as my goal is only to get independent opinion on the quality of the work itself. Personally, to put it mildly, I do not consider this the work of a person who should qualify themselves as cable builder. But, I may be picky, so looking for other opinions.

 Second question: do you think this connector can still be considered in perfect condition and worthy of use to make a cable? The reason I am asking this is that the cable maker has refused me to return these connectors (I claimed they were basically ruined) and qualified them as such (I paid him $160 for using these to make the cable).

 thanks in advance for any input,
 arnaud.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Personally, to put it mildly, I do not consider this the work of a person who should qualify themselves as cable builder. But, I may be picky, so looking for other opinions._

 

Oh no, you're not being picky at all.

 That's just plain unacceptable. Reminds me of some of the jobs I'd seen of guitarists trying to rewire their guitars where it looked like they just dripped solder all over everything and hoped it would stick in the right places.

  Quote:


 Second question: do you think this connector can still be considered in perfect condition and worthy of use to make a cable? 
 

Nowhere near perfect condition. But perhaps salvageable enough to make a working cable.

 se


----------



## Magsy

Whoever made that cable should be ashamed, butchery of the highest order. I don't know what recourse you have but I'd want poke him / her in the eye with the iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With a bit of a clean up, remove the old solder using braid and then properly reterminated they will be ok.

 I understand you dilema though but the negatives will probably be in you head; electrically they should be as good as new.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Magsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I understand you dilema though but the negatives will probably be in you head; electrically they should be as good as new._

 

Yeah. Kind of like having sex with an otherwise beautiful woman, while all the time knowing that under those socks she's wearing, she has feet that look like they should belong to an amphibian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## IPodPJ

So sorry for your loss. I hope you get your refund.


----------



## sachu

wow..i make crappy cables and thus defer to others but damn that makes me look like a pro cable maker


----------



## fatcat28037

Wow! I do cleaner work sweating pipes with a torch.


----------



## mrarroyo

I thought my soldering was poor, but compare with the above ...


----------



## WalkGood

I’m an amateur and I can do cleaner work … Hope you didn’t spend much on that POS, I’d ask for a refund.


----------



## scootermafia

I think I know who did those.

 I have to repair one of these cables this month when it arrives from overseas in a few days, as the person doesn't have confidence that it can be repaired by the maker.

 How much f#(*&#$ heat does it take to melt the PVDF teflon of the Furutech topline XLRs? That insulation is tough as hell. This is a sign that you were using too high of a soldering heat with no flux to try to stick solder to the rhodium.


----------



## qusp

whoops


----------



## skyline889

I think it's safe to publish the name as the builder has gone AWOL anyway.


----------



## scootermafia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's safe to publish the name as the builder has gone AWOL anyway._


----------



## Currawong

I think it'd be for the good of everyone if the maker's name was published. I'm willing to bet who it was though, as if you search, you'll probably find a thread about their destruction of connectors through sloppy work.


----------



## 9pintube

That's what's know as "Hanging Grapes" in the trades....


----------



## Seamaster

"Hanging Grapes"? how about hanging his head? What a messy work. I did solder 2 times in my life, my 2nd time was so much better than this. Seens he did not even try to heat the wire hot, and just drip solder in place and hope it is going to hold.


----------



## aj-kun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I know who did those.

 I have to repair one of these cables this month when it arrives from overseas in a few days, as the person doesn't have confidence that it can be repaired by the maker.

 How much f#(*&#$ heat does it take to melt the PVDF teflon of the Furutech topline XLRs? That insulation is tough as hell. This is a sign that you were using too high of a soldering heat with no flux to try to stick solder to the rhodium._

 

Butane iron+Max temp+reheating a cold joint = the vent on the iron sill melt everything neat it. (from experience)


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I’m an amateur and I can do cleaner work … Hope you didn’t spend much on that POS, I’d ask for a refund._

 

Ditto.

 -Nkk


----------



## scootermafia

Three words could solve this problem.

 Metcal soldering iron.


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Three words could solve this problem.

 Metcal soldering iron._

 

Great soldering iron can't fix terrible aim.


----------



## Robert Walsh

i am a novice at soldering, that work is well below standard for a blind man let alone someone charging for the privilege.


----------



## momomo6789

O_O how did he even pull that off , i would have a hard time doing that bad a job.


----------



## scootermafia

Remember kids that is not plastic on the topline XLRs ($170 retail/pair lolol) that's PVDF teflon. Its melting temperature is real high, it could not have been a normal soldering iron that did this. I'm really at a loss as to how it happened. It's fairly tough to reflow joints on those rhodium XLRs, but if you put some solder on your tip before trying it's not too bad.


----------



## Menisk

Maybe he's trying to solder it with an oxy torch.


----------



## johnwmclean

DISGRACEFUL, it’s simply unexplainable.


----------



## Mad Max

Might have tried to use a lightsaber of sorts.


----------



## momomo6789

its almost impressive ^_^


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remember kids that is not plastic on the topline XLRs ($170 retail/pair lolol) that's PVDF teflon. Its melting temperature is real high, it could not have been a normal soldering iron that did this. I'm really at a loss as to how it happened. It's fairly tough to reflow joints on those rhodium XLRs, but if you put some solder on your tip before trying it's not too bad._

 

I'm a bit confused about that myself. The teflon insulation on the end on the leftover wire connected to the plug doesn't look melted, but the connector itself is melted. Weird.


----------



## vcoheda

who is the cable maker?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for the exact cable I have, it's a bit tricky to answer... I ordered the standard HD800 cable but turns out that Rick had some troubles which delayed the shipment. Although I did not ask for anything, he offered to upgrade me with this prototype cable for no additional cost. From what I understand, it is somewhere between the standard cable and the double Helix. So it's using multiple gauges wires but the interlacing is that of the standard cable, not the painful double helix process... 

 Also, as I mentioned, the XLR terminations are not standard and cost quite a bit. I happened to be very happy with the same plugs for my Edition 9 recable (APS v3) so wanted the same plugs for this cable._

 

From another thread, I think we have the answer. I should add that Fidelity Audio is now called Warren Audio, which Rick changed to after a few people had serious issues with his cables.

 How in God's name do you start up a cable company if you can't even ****ing solder?


----------



## Uncle Erik

That's one of the worst soldering jobs I've ever seen. Including what I saw in my high school electronics class full of 14 and 15 year olds. Even highschoolers who were screwing off and didn't care made cleaner joints.

 I don't know if I'd bother cleaning up the plug. It looks like a complete loss. Hopefully, the rest can be competently reterminated.

 Shall we cue the pitchforks and torches?


----------



## vcoheda

i thought it might be fidelity audio, judging by the pics on their site.


----------



## scootermafia

It's possible to have this much trouble soldering if you have twitchy hands. My friend had really bad hands to where he could barely do his microbiology project with me, it was like he had Parkinsons or something. 

 I tried to help Rick with some pointers on HD800 plugs, he said that he thinks he has it figured out now, but now he says he is having locals terminate all his stuff for him...not sure where I'd find someone better at doing HD800 plugs than me in my town if I was pressed to, that's a pretty specific skill.


----------



## LingLing1337

Now that we know who did it, what I'm genuinely interested in is how he managed to **** up this connector so badly? The joints definitely do look like dripped solder.


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shall we cue the pitchforks and torches_

 

Yeah, I want a real pointy one


----------



## tosehee

That picture makes me wanna jump into this cable market.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That picture makes me wanna jump into this cable market. _

 

It should have made the person who did it want to jump off a bridge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Zombie_X

Sorry buy I feel the need to comment on this. How the hell can you solder that badly?? I mean man to even melt that thermal plastic, how much heat do you have to apply?

 Here's mine for a comparison...


----------



## Steve Eddy

So easy, even a zombie can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Zombie_X

Indeed, you know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But really soldering is child's play. Hell, apply a little heat and then apply solder. It flows straight on like nothing.


----------



## scootermafia




----------



## Zombie_X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

LOL!!


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johnwmclean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I want a real pointy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Anyone up for a group buy?


----------



## Duggeh

Ah it's been a while since we had to get the flaming torches out to chase away another feckless slapshot poor excuse for an MOT here. 

 And frankly, it's the way forward. Bad work is bad work and people should be warned about it, who did it and what they did.

 There are no formal minimum requirements for becoming an MOT as far as I know (like for example, making sure that your chosen business name isn't already in use by someone else). In the case of -=CaptainFail=- having a breath of honesty or competance. Or in this case the ability to solder (fairly key to making cables).

 I've done better work than that on 00-Lemo connectors after 4 pints.


----------



## FraGGleR

I kind of feel bad for this guy getting raked across the coals like this, but at the same time, it is ridiculously bad soldering. And the fact that he sells these at high cost is ridiculous. I will never understand people with no pride.

 And, yeah, it makes me want to enter the cable market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do much better work than this, and I found a great source of fairy dust and unicorn hair in China so my cables definitely sound better than anything else out there.


----------



## scootermafia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found a great source of fairy dust and unicorn hair in China so my cables definitely sound better than anything else out there._

 

I build all my cables inside a pentagram.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I build all my cables inside a pentagram._

 

That a hint as to what your next ad campaign will be?

 "Double Helix Cables: Devilishly good!"







 se


----------



## scootermafia

The only cables that will make your head turn 180 degrees.


----------



## cyberspyder

How much was the original price and what went into the cable? I can do much, much better.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only cables that will make your head turn 180 degrees._

 

lol


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only cables that will make your head turn 180 degrees._

 

And then what? Projectile vomit pea soup?

 Nah, I don't think it would be wise to go with the Exorcist metaphor.






 se


----------



## scootermafia

Yeah that was a $600 cable...that I repaired.


----------



## Nebby

Scootermafia...that's one massive sig you have there.


----------



## Currawong

Yes, Scooter, cut down your sig somewhat. Making a one-line post, followed by (including extras) almost a 20-line sig is crazy.


----------



## scootermafia

Damnit, and here I was waiting for my book deal for my sig.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I kind of feel bad for this guy getting raked across the coals like this, but at the same time, it is ridiculously bad soldering. And the fact that he sells these at high cost is ridiculous. I will never understand people with no pride._

 

Rick, aren't you going to stand up and defend yourself, or your company, or your still-functioning (for now) web site?

 Or are you plotting another change of identity?

 I notice you haven't posted yet this year, so consider this is your invitation...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Saw this posted over on Audio Asylum earlier and this whole debacle came immediately to mind.

 By NIGEL HAWKES
 SCIENCE EDITOR, The Times

 Two American psychologists have discovered that incompetent people have no idea how inept they are. In a study that will confirm many long held prejudices, they have found that whereas people who can do things well underrate their abilities the truly incompetent remain in blissful ignorance.

 According to David Dunning, of Cornell University, and Justin Kruger of the University of Illinois, this makes them suffer twice. “Not only do they reach erroneous conclusions and make unfortunate choices, but also their incompetence robs them of the ability to realise it,” they write in the Journal of Personality and Social Psychology.

 The skills required for competence are the same skills necessary for recognising it, they say, after carrying out tests.

 They found that those who scored in the bottom quarter in tests of logic; grammar and humour were also those most likely to have delusions of competence, grossly overestimating their own abilities.

 Asked to evaluate how well they had done at the logic test, those who scored in the bottom eighth reckoned that their ability was in the top third. Those in the bottom tenth in grammar also considered that their ability put them in the top third.

 Those who really were in the top third, however, tended to underestimate themselves.
 This is because, in the absence of information about how well others do, highly competent people tend to assume that others are just as competent.

 When shown other people’s work, however, the competent soon revised their opinion; but the incompetent did not - some even inflated their self estimates. The results, the psychologists say, support the assertion by Thomas Jefferson that “he who knows best knows how little he knows”.

 What, though, if Dunning and Kruger are incompetent and have failed to recognize it? In the report they acknowledge that possibility. “This article may contain faulty logic, methodological errors or poor communication,” they write. “Let us assure our readers that to the extent the article is imperfect, it is not a sin we have committed knowingly.”


----------



## fault151

I'd say who ever it was took a good quality xlr connector and butchered it. Doesn't look good.


----------



## arnaud

Many thanks for all the inputs. 

 As of today, the maker (yes correct, this is Rick of Warren Audio / Fidelity Audio) is redoing all the work and so far it looks better than last time around. He also upgraded the cable to his most intricate design as compensation for all the time lost when trying to come to terms with this issue. 

 So, while I was extremely bitter at the time of posting and been through difficult email exchanges with Rick, he is now showing genuine motivation in cleaning out this mess (no pun intended)... I am giving him another chance, we all screw up at some point. I will post a follow-up when I get the cable back...

 Arnaud


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, while I was extremely bitter at the time of posting and been through difficult email exchanges with Rick, he is now showing genuine motivation in cleaning out this mess (no pun intended)... I am giving him another chance, we all screw up at some point. I will post a follow-up when I get the cable back..._

 

That's very generous of you.

 I'm also rather inclined to give someone a second chance if they've screwed up. But there's screwing up, and then there's just plain stupid. And like the man says, you can't fix stupid.






 se


----------



## FraGGleR

I just saw this and couldn't agree with it more. I feel mixes of angry frustration, pity, and jealousy (mostly angry frustration) when I meet people who are ignorant of how ignorant they are. Why can't they understand how much they suck, when I am "enlightened" enough to know how much I suck? LOL. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Saw this posted over on Audio Asylum earlier and this whole debacle came immediately to mind.

 By NIGEL HAWKES
 SCIENCE EDITOR, The Times

 Two American psychologists have discovered that incompetent people have no idea how inept they are. In a study that will confirm many long held prejudices, they have found that whereas people who can do things well underrate their abilities the truly incompetent remain in blissful ignorance.

 According to David Dunning, of Cornell University, and Justin Kruger of the University of Illinois, this makes them suffer twice. “Not only do they reach erroneous conclusions and make unfortunate choices, but also their incompetence robs them of the ability to realise it,” they write in the Journal of Personality and Social Psychology.

 The skills required for competence are the same skills necessary for recognising it, they say, after carrying out tests.

 They found that those who scored in the bottom quarter in tests of logic; grammar and humour were also those most likely to have delusions of competence, grossly overestimating their own abilities.

 Asked to evaluate how well they had done at the logic test, those who scored in the bottom eighth reckoned that their ability was in the top third. Those in the bottom tenth in grammar also considered that their ability put them in the top third.

 Those who really were in the top third, however, tended to underestimate themselves.
 This is because, in the absence of information about how well others do, highly competent people tend to assume that others are just as competent.

 When shown other people’s work, however, the competent soon revised their opinion; but the incompetent did not - some even inflated their self estimates. The results, the psychologists say, support the assertion by Thomas Jefferson that “he who knows best knows how little he knows”.

 What, though, if Dunning and Kruger are incompetent and have failed to recognize it? In the report they acknowledge that possibility. “This article may contain faulty logic, methodological errors or poor communication,” they write. “Let us assure our readers that to the extent the article is imperfect, it is not a sin we have committed knowingly.”_


----------



## smeggy

Woohoo!!

 If that study is correct, I must be freaking awesome because I think I really suck


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smeggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woohoo!!

 If that study is correct, I must be freaking awesome because I think I really suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh yeah? Well I suck WAY more than you! So there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yeah? Well I suck WAY more than you! So there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se_

 

That reminds me of the part from Spaceballs:
 "MEGAMAID!!! She's gone from suck to blow!"
 One of Mel Brooks' finest.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That reminds me of the part from Spaceballs:
 "MEGAMAID!!! She's gone from suck to blow!"
 One of Mel Brooks' finest._

 

Keeping with the Mel Brooks theme...

 "Pardon me while I whip this out..."

 Blazing Saddles. Mel Brooks' finest. Period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Voltron

Fidelity Audio / Warren Audio not only shouldn't be welcomed and featured as a "premier sponsor" of Head-Fi, but its principal Rick should be banned so as to avoid any more of these stories. Multiple and egregious failures on the part of MOTs should preclude them from these benefits. And the idea that a long-time member is simultaneously posting a lengthy and glowing repeat review of his products is ridiculous and counter-productive.


----------



## scootermafia

WA's sponsorship got pulled months ago, as this cable is not an isolated event.

[mod edit]inappropriate content removed.


----------



## mrarroyo

It is at the end of the day an opinion and we all have one. No one is forcing anyone to buy from Warren Audio. I guess what I am saying is that we all need to protect ourselves before paying for a product, that includes reading the feedback and doing a search to find out.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WA's sponsorship got pulled months ago, as this cable is not an isolated event._

 

Fidelity Audio still has an active link for its Premier Sponsor Forum on the home page of Head-Fi.org that takes you to that forum, which has further active links to Warren Audio. It's true it does not have posts since October and does not appear other places where sponsors are listed, but the forum is still there and Rick is still an active member.

 I have a question for you, however, because I understand you to be a MOT even though you are not identified as one in your forum title or signature. Don't the rules prohibit you from posting negative comments about a competing MOT's products? You seem to be doing that in this thread and elsewhere. In fact, you even PM'd me this afternoon saying you run "Double Helix," whatever that is, and identified yourself as a MOT who makes and repairs cables. You listed a number of problems being experienced by arnaud and other customers or Warren, and you even claimed that the HD800 cable you make and sell is superior. I don't know the MOT rules in detail, but your conduct doesn't seem right to me.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is at the end of the day an opinion and we all have one. No one is forcing anyone to buy from Warren Audio. I guess what I am saying is that we all need to protect ourselves before paying for a product, that includes reading the feedback and doing a search to find out._

 

Lots of people on this site read reviews from multi-thousand post members like Larry and make decisions without reading feedback or anything else. Heck, you even said you would consider getting the cables based on his review. Maybe he likes the cables, which is fine, and he is entitled to that opinion. But in _my opinion _it is irresponsible to be posting and the re-posting elaborate and lengthy reviews while at the same time the MOT can't seem to send out consistently _functional_ products as Larry has even experienced and is currently experiencing in the ones he reviews.


----------



## smeggy

Stunning silence was the retort....


----------



## scootermafia

Not going to talk about this any more, only reason I did is because I know people that were affected is all.


----------



## arnaud

The story ends well for me:http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/re...ml#post6342434

 The cable I received is nicely finished and no short whatsoever... I think it's a learned lesson for Rick, hopefully it won't happen again.

 arnaud


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ...

 .
 .
 .

 Lots of people on this site read reviews from multi-thousand post members like Larry and make decisions without reading feedback or anything else. Heck, you even said you would consider getting the cables based on his review. Maybe he likes the cables, which is fine, and he is entitled to that opinion. But in my opinion it is irresponsible to be posting and the re-posting elaborate and lengthy reviews while at the same time the MOT can't seem to send out consistently functional products as Larry has even experienced and is currently experiencing in the ones he reviews._

 

Yes you are correct! I stated I would consider buying his cable based on Larry's review. However I have read the feedback and have followed various threads in which the quality and consistency issues have been discussed. Thus if I buy I buy fully knowing what I may or may not get.

 No different than reading on cars like the VW on Consumer Reports and still buying one. In either case the customer should not be surprised if they get a lemon since the customer knew better.

 The sad part is an unsuspecting customer who fails to do the research and gets a lemon, who's fault is it? While the customer has the brunt of the blame the site in general does as well by allowing a vendor to remain that has received so many negative posts.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_seamaster i've seen other "operas" of this man, you should think twice...

 In the near future I do plan to buy a T1 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Parafeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the same Warren Audio whose soldering skills were highlighted here? 









_

 

Warren Audio:

 That solder job was done ages ago, and was at cause to a horrid soldering gun and very little sleep.
 I now have a digital soldering station and all jobs are completely clean. 










































 Please note: I have nothing to do with Warren Audio. These are the pictures that he sent to me.


----------



## googleborg

good lord :/

http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/a...e/DSCF0599.jpg

 my first attempt at soldering my first DIY cables with a £5 soldering iron, not the best but 100% safe, mechanically secure and no damage...that a MOT was just _melting _peoples' super-expensive plugs is crazy and casts a shadow on all MOTs for us forum newbies, many of whom could be genuine professionals who just love having people admire their work. a bad workman blames his tools, i think the saying goes 

 have the requirements to be a MOT been reviewed since this?


----------



## XXII

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googleborg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have the requirements to be a MOT been reviewed since this?_

 

Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any competence requirements for MOTs...


----------



## Duggeh

There also aren't any warnings when it comes to cack-reviews from members who hold sway over opinion. Recommending a cable which is faulty to other members is not on.


----------



## XXII

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Recommending a cable which is faulty to other members is not on._

 

I find that slightly disturbing as well. The fact that he was originally willing to ship out garbage already indicates a degree of dishonesty which (in my experience) is not something that is easily rectified.

 Warren audio is probably sending his best samples to the high-profile reviewers. It might not really be indicative of what everyone else is getting IMO.


----------



## Currawong

Didn't Rick say that he had outsourced all soldering? That rather contradicts the new soldering station statement. FYI, I've cleanly soldered 24 AWG wires onto HD-800 connectors with a $20 soldering iron and a pair of "helping hands". It can't be done in a rush, that's for sure and I wouldn't try it when feeling tired.

 While I respect HeadphoneAddict for his efforts on Head-fi, I do agree his re-posting the review was irresponsible and that thread should simply be deleted.


----------



## sillysally

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Didn't Rick say that he had outsourced all soldering? That rather contradicts the new soldering station statement. FYI, I've cleanly soldered 24 AWG wires onto HD-800 connectors with a $20 soldering iron and a pair of "helping hands". It can't be done in a rush, that's for sure and I wouldn't try it when feeling tired.
> 
> While I respect HeadphoneAddict for his efforts on Head-fi, I do agree his re-posting the review was irresponsible and that thread should simply be deleted.


 

 Well I guess HeadphoneAddict (Larry) is the reason why bought from Rick of Warren Audio, I ordered the X-10 on November 19th, Rick E-Mailed me last Saturday and said he would overnight the X-10 if he hasn't already shipped it. Canada Post says it hasn't been shipped, so I guess he will overnight a great X-10 this Monday.
   
  Had I read this thread I would not of ordered from Rick, so I hope at this point Rick does follow up on his offer and made a high quality HE6 Cable.  In any case I will be reporting back.


----------



## sillysally

Warning !!!!!
   
Before you buy don't do as I did and take the good experiences from just one very high profile member. Run searches on the vendor you are interested in buying from. In the case of Warren Audio read what other members have to say about Warren Audio before you get involved. 
   
I welcome PMs from moderators or members of Head-Fi.
   
I do apologies for posting this in two different threads, but I think I should follow up on my post.


----------



## sillysally

All you have to do is call Canada Post as I did and ask them to help you. They will ask you for your address, zip code and tracking number.
  Rick did ship something Monday late night, I have confirmed this on Post Canada tracking site but not as he offered to do with overnight shipping.
   
  Matter of fact,  I do feel petty for this guy and I am moving on as long as I get what I ordered in working condition.


----------



## Currawong

sillysally: When I made my previous post, I was an ordinary member, which is worth noting.  While I can't go into detail, as far as I know the issues mentioned in this thread have been resolved. That being said, if someone has an issue with a MOT or sponsor, they are welcome to PM myself or other moderators or administrators about it. Other than that, I wouldn't stress over shipping being a couple of days late. It's a lot harder for a small business consisting of one or two people to be consistent with these things than larger, more organised ones.


----------



## sillysally

Quote: 





currawong said:


> sillysally: When I made my previous post, I was an ordinary member, which is worth noting.  While I can't go into detail, as far as I know the issues mentioned in this thread have been resolved. That being said, if someone has an issue with a MOT or sponsor, they are welcome to PM myself or other moderators or administrators about it. Other than that, I wouldn't stress over shipping being a couple of days late. It's a lot harder for a small business consisting of one or two people to be consistent with these things than larger, more organised ones.


 

 No Sir I don't have issues with anybody. As I said I have moved on.
  btw, just for the record the shipping notice that I received from Paypal was dated 11/23/10 but was not shipped till 12/06/10. I don't want you to think I am just a cry baby.


----------



## Currawong

Fair enough. A few people/companies have been printing shipping labels, but not sending the products straight away.
   
  After having a think about it, I'm going to close this thread, as the original issue was resolved. No conspiracies here, it's my own decision (and I'm not deleting the thread). People are always welcome to PM me if they have any questions or complaints.
   
  Edit: Further issues have been posted in his feedback thread.


----------

